# Best paint scraping tool?



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I live in a very old building and I can't stand the amount of paint that is around my trim. I want to know what is the best possible way to remove the paint. Another question is what is the best paint scraper tool you have. Name and model is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BMBronxrep said:


> Hello, everyone. I live in a very old building and I can't stand the amount of paint that is around my trim. I want to know what is the best possible way to remove the paint. Another question is what is the best paint scraper tool you have. Name and model is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Our workhorse scrapers are Hyde #10400 Molding Scrapers. Over the years, we've tried a lot of others, and we always come back to these. The high-carbon steel blades are easy to sharpen, and the triangle blade gives us three edges to use before we re-sharpen. 

Amazon.com: Hyde Tools 10400 Molding Scraper with two blades: Home Improvement



A lot of guys use carbide blades because they go longer between sharpening. We've found that, even new, they're not as sharp as the cs blades, and a lot more work to re-sharpen when the time does come.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

How old? Like lead paint old?


----------



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

*Probably Lead*



Jmayspaint said:


> How old? Like lead paint old?


Thanks for the heads up. I know its probably lead. I wanted to know the best tool out there which in turn would probably make less of a mess and little damage to my surround air.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608010495529848367&pid=15.1


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

BMBronxrep said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I know its probably lead. I wanted to know the best tool out there which in turn would probably make less of a mess and little damage to my surround air.


Lots of variables....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Bahco scrapers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608010495529848367&pid=15.1


We are picking up The Silent Paint Remover complete SPR system. It has all these tools and more.I can't wait. All kinds of new toys ordered from Festool and here.

http://www.silentpaintremover.com/spr/complete_system.htm


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

BMBronxrep said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I know its probably lead. I wanted to know the best tool out there which in turn would probably make less of a mess and little damage to my surround air.


Use a dull scraper if its lead and your not certified. It will keep your scraping task under 6 sq ft.a day.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We are picking up The Silent Paint Remover complete SPR system. It has all these tools and more.I can't wait. All kinds of new toys ordered from Festool and here.
> 
> http://www.silentpaintremover.com/spr/complete_system.htm


I've been looking at the Planex for a few months.
My Porter Cable wall sander is very tired.
Just plunked down some $$$ on a contractor cap for my 2nd truck and a spray on bedliner. Also picked up 2 dehumidifiers for interior projects.
It was an expensive Monday!

Back on topic....

I really like the scrapers that came with the SPR.
There's a huge variety and they are _extremely_ sharp.
We typically use them for clean up after the SPR has been over the area once.
You won't be disappointed in the quality!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I've been looking at the Planex for a few months.
> My Porter Cable wall sander is very tired.
> Just plunked down some $$$ on a contractor cap for my 2nd truck and a spray on bedliner. Also picked up 2 dehumidifiers for interior projects.
> It was an expensive Monday!
> ...


How much was your cap? I am getting a pick up truck next week and need to start looking for one.

We did a lot of research on these infrared paint removers and found this one is the best deal and had the best reviews. Yeah it is a kick in the back side but worth it from our reading. And your comment makes me feel like it is definitely the right choice.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like a very complete IR kit. I just hope you find it fast enough for what you use it for. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

BMBronxrep said:


> Hello, everyone. I live in a very old building and I can't stand the amount of paint that is around my trim. I want to know what is the best possible way to remove the paint. Another question is what is the best paint scraper tool you have. Name and model is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


My idea of a better paint scraper tool is to hire a helper.:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mudbone said:


> My idea of a better paint scraper tool is to hire a helper.:whistling2:


What, no pun about how you find helpers to do that and how you get them from the bottom of the barrel???

I'm disappoint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

****


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> What, no pun about how you find helpers to do that and how you get them from the bottom of the barrel???
> 
> I'm disappoint.


No pun or fun when it comes to scraping!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> ****


Which finger is that??:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Which finger is that??:whistling2:


Depends on who's watching when I use it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> Which finger is that??:whistling2:


Thought it looked more like a paw!:blink:


----------

